# Vögel am Haus und im Garten 2018



## Anja W. (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute die ersten beiden __ Stare gesehen.

  

Sie waren aber wohl nicht sehr willkommen. Die Drossel hatte ganz schön was zu meckern.

  

Außerdem waren noch die alle da:

 
  
 

  

Viele Grüße 
Anja


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2018)

Unsere Knödel sehen dieses Jahr etwas merkwürdig aus


----------



## Anja W. (27. Jan. 2018)

Na, die hingen wohl ein bisschen länger


----------



## hessi (27. Jan. 2018)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute die ersten beiden __ Stare gesehen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab in diesem Jahr auch zum ersten Mal Stare bei uns gesehen die anscheinend gar nicht in den Süden geflogen sind.


----------



## koilady (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Anja !
Das ist aber eine wunderschöne Kirschlorbeerhecke die du da hast! Wieviele Jahre hast du die schon ? Habe auch welche gesetzt voriges Jahr und hoffe das sie bald hoch wird als Sichtschutz. Meine sind erst ca. 40cm hoch.
Danke auch für die schönen Bilder vom Vogelhäuschen, ist immer interessant anzuschauen.
Lieben Gruß Sissy


----------



## Anja W. (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Sissy,

ich weiß nicht, wie alt die Hecke ist. Sie war schon da, als wir eingezogen sind. Mir ist sie viel zu hoch und zu dunkel. Allerdings zwitschert sie schön, da sie vom Spatzenschwarm bewohnt wird. 
Wenn ich bedenke, wie viel wir jedes Jahr abschneiden, bin ich mir sicher, dass Deine Hecke auch bald stattliche Ausmaße annimmt.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## koilady (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Anja !

Danke für die rasche Antwort ! Ja hoffentlich wächst sie schnell. Es gibt ja  so viele verschiedene Sorten von dem Kirschlorbeer.


----------



## Digicat (29. Jan. 2018)

Servus Vogelfreunde

  

Die Goldammer kommt regelmäßig bei uns vorbei ...

Aber leider sind im Moment nicht viele Piepmatze an der Fütterung. Die Artenvielfalt der vergangenen Jahre läßt sich in dieser Saison 2017/18 nicht blicken. Keine __ Stare, Bergfinken, Schwanzmeisen, Erlenzeisige und Buntspechte. Buntspechte konnte ich noch vor Silvester sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2018)

Helmut, 
mach Dir keinen Kopp , die sind alle bei mir !! Manchmal denke ich, ich bin der einzige Mensch der füttert . 
Die Spatzen und Meisen überwiegen, aber auch Buntspecht, dicke Tauben, Rotkehlchen, Amseln -- und so weiter, lassen sich blicken . 
So cirka 3 kg Futter täglich gehen drauf.
Selbst ein Fasan kam durch den Wald in meinen Garten. 
Leider hab ich meinen Fotoapparat gschrottet .


----------



## hessi (1. Feb. 2018)

Den Buntspecht hab ich auch zuletzt im Dezember bei uns im Garten gesehen,vielleicht hat er sich jetzt in den Wald zurück gezogen.
Aber ein Grünspecht ist jetzt da und hackt im Boden rum.
Im Sommer kümmert er sich immer um unsere Ameisenplage.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Feb. 2018)

... wir haben eine neue Futterstation gebaut... und sie wird recht gut angenommen,
die Meisen kamen zuerst, neugierige Bande!


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Feb. 2018)

Hi Eva-Maria,

sieht gut aus, aber es wird sich darin Wasser sammeln und dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass das Futter schimmelt
und so zu einer Gefahr für die Vögel wird.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Feb. 2018)

Wir haben ein neues Futterhaus zu Weihnachten bekommen. Es steht auf einem Dreibein, ist sechseckig und hat ein weit herausragendes Dach. Unter dem Dach sitzt ein Plexiglaszylinder mit großem Durchmesser, der unten nur eine kleine umlaufende Fuge freilässt, in die die Körnchen rutschen. Befüllt wird der Zylinder durch eine Öffnung im Dach, die ansonsten durch einen Deckel mit Knauf verschlossen wird. Die Vögel sitzen auf kleinen Stangen und futtern aus der Rinne. Das klappt gut und ich habe jeden Tag Kohlmeisen, Blaumeisen, Schwanzmeisen (neuerdings!), einen __ Star, ein Rotkehlchen, Buch- und Grünfinken und Feld- und Haussperlinge am Häuschen. Zusätzlich futtern sie am Drahlkörbchen mit den Meisenknödeln, welches neben dem Häuschen in einem kleinen Mirabellenbaum hängt. Der Bunspecht kommt nach wie vor zum alten Futterkörbchen in der Magnolie. Die Amseln kommen auch vorbei und fressen Meisenknödel oder heruntergefallene Körner. Oder sie sitzen auf dem Dach des Häuschens und erleichtern sich …  Türkentauben stromern auch jeden Tag am Boden herum und am Ende des Tages wischen die Hühner dann noch mal feucht durch.


----------



## Hannesan (1. Feb. 2018)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hi Eva-Maria,
> 
> sieht gut aus, aber es wird sich darin Wasser sammeln und dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass das Futter schimmelt
> und so zu einer Gefahr für die Vögel wird.
> ...



Meinst du nicht das Vögel oder Tiere einen Instinkt haben was schlecht für sie wäre, Schimmel riecht und verfaultes Wasser ebenfalls; ich denke die Vögel kommen eher damit klar.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2018)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Hi Eva-Maria,
> 
> sieht gut aus, aber es wird sich darin Wasser sammeln und dadurch besteht die Gefahr, dass das Futter schimmelt
> und so zu einer Gefahr für die Vögel wird.


Und wenn es ein bissche friert liegen die Scherben im Garten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (2. Feb. 2018)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es in Eva-Marias Futterstation viel rein regnet/schneit. Auf dem Bild sieht's aus, als würde sie unter einem Dach hängen.
Vögel haben mW einen eher schlecht ausgeprägten Geruchssinn, weswegen man ja auch aus dem Nest gefallene Küken untersuchen und zurück ins Nest setzen kann, die werden nicht von ihren Eltern verstoßen weil sie nach Mensch riechen, weil die Eltern das wohl gar nicht riechen können. 

Aber gute Augen haben Vögel bestimmt. 
Und sie sind auch recht gut im aussortieren von Futter, das ihnen nicht zusagt. Als ich noch das preiswerte Streufutter in der Futtersäule hatte, waren da Horden von Spatzen mit Körnerwerfen beschäftigt und drunter wuchsen wahre Berge von Weizengras


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Feb. 2018)

Moin zusammen,
wie schön dass ihr Euch derart viel Gedanken um meine neue Futterstation macht.
Sie hängt ca. einen halben Meter unter einem Glasdach zurück, Richtung Osten.
Von dort kommt so gut wie nie schlechtes Wetter, von Westen her ist die Station fast 6 Meter überdacht.
Dann hat mein GöGa wohlweislich kleine Löcher in die Glasböden gebohrt, sich extra Bohrer dafür gekauft,
so dass auch Feuchtigkeit ggfs. ablaufen kann.


----------



## jolantha (3. Feb. 2018)

Eva, Danke für die Aufklärung. Jetzt kann ich es mir auch richtig gut vorstellen . Die Löcheridee ist Klasse.


----------



## hessi (1. März 2018)

Ich möchte euch mal unser Teichhuhn vorstellen.
Es hat wohl die Seerosenblätter mit Salat verwechselt und sich aufs dünne Eis gewagt.


----------



## Küstensegler (1. März 2018)

Guten morgen,
sieht für mich ein wenig nach Photoshop aus.
Falls ich mich täusche - Entschuldige das bitte.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## hessi (1. März 2018)

Nö ist Orginal Handyfoto.
Sieht wahrscheinlich so aus,weil der Übergang dünnes Eis/Wasser kaum zu sehn ist.
Da gibts auch ein Video davon,ist direkt vor meiner Teich Cam passiert.
Ich probiers mal am Wochenende auf YouTube zu stellen.


----------



## Deuned (1. März 2018)

In meinem nicht sehr kleinen Garten gibt es eine Stelle(tellergroß)mit freiem Wasser,nämlich dort wo mein kleiner Teichheizer seine Arbeit verrichtet.
Genau diese kleine  offenen Wasserfläche,auch einiges entfernt von der Vogelfütterstelle,wird dennoch von den Vögeln gefunden.Heute morgen waren das Rotkehlchen und eine Drossel zum Trinken da.


----------



## koichteich (2. März 2018)

Moinsen, wir hatten im Rapsfeld vor dem Garten Anfangs 4 Schwäne. Mittlerweile sind es etwa 16, Sprich 8 Paare und ein junges graues. Es werden immer mehr.
Der Zaunkönig kommt auch wieder, nach ca. 4 Wochen zurück ins Schwalbennest.
Wieso leben sie Schwäne nun dort und werden mehr,
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hessi (2. März 2018)

Hab hier das Video vom "Teichhuhn".
Die Qualität ist aber leider nicht so toll.




_View: https://youtu.be/hRw1snMK9cc_


----------



## Tottoabs (3. März 2018)

Wie geht es dem Huhn ?
Alles gut überstanden ?


----------



## hessi (3. März 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie geht es dem Huhn ?
> Alles gut überstanden ?


Ja,dem geht's gut.Ist unser letztes Huhn .
Wenn ich an dem Tag nicht Urlaub gehabt hätte und gerade mit dem Hund im Garten gewesen wäre ,wäre das wohl in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. März 2018)

Erinnert mich an den ersten Vorfrühling unserer Katzen. Wir hatten die im Herbst bekommen und sie durften erst seit kurzem raus. Dann kam nochmal ein kleiner Kälteeinbruch mit dünnem Eis auf dem Teich. Jungkatze -nicht die auf dem Ava, ihre Schwester- drückt mit der Pfote vom Ufer aus vorsichtig auf das komische Zeug. Das komische Zeug knirscht und Katze zögert, geht aber dann doch drauf. Ich war etwas weiter weg am aufräumen, rannte jetzt aber schnell Richtung Teich. Als ich dort war, war Kätzchen in der Mitte eingebrochen und ruderte verzweifelt Eis"schollen" brechend ans Ufer. Das alles ging so schnell, dass ich sie nur noch schnappen musste, als sie sich am Ufer rauszog. Den Rest des Abends lies sie sich dann auf dem Sofa trocken kuscheln. 

@ Vögel 

Die Elstern scheinen gücklich mit ihrem letztjährigen Nistplatz gewesen zu sein, jetzt reparieren sie das Nest in der Weide.
    
Ist durch's Dachfenster gezoomt und ja, das müsste mal wieder geputzt werden.


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2018)

Akuter Wildvogelnotfall wegen des Frostes - bitte schaut in die Plauderecke: 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## hessi (21. März 2018)

__ Würmer hab ich keine geholt aber nochmal 25 kg Sonnenblumenkerne (die 50kg waren vor 3 Wochen aufgebraucht).
Interessanter Beitrag auf Osthessen-News:
Runter vom Gaspedal für Kiebitz und Co.: Zugstau zwingt zur Zwischenrast
https://osthessen-news.de/n11584803...z-und-co-zugstau-zwingt-zur-zwischenrast.html


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. März 2018)

Der Zugvogelstau scheint aber aktuell nur Osthessen zu betreffen, oder? 
An der rheinischen Route scheint es trotz teilweise Dauerfrost aktuell keine Probleme zu geben. "Meine" Erlenzeisig-Horde, von der ich vermute, dass es sich um Wintergäste /Teilzieher handelt, ist momentan noch sehr standorttreu an meiner Futtersäule. Klar, wird auch andauernd nachgefüllt. Aber das sind auch keine Insektenfresser.
Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Gestrandeten und Helfern viel Glück. Erdnussbutter-Insektenpellets an der Futterstelle streuen kann bestimmt auch nichts schaden. 

Runter vom Gas ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr empfehlenswert, weil die Standvögel im Balz- und Revierkampfmodus sind und ihre Kamikazemanöver auch an und über Straßen __ fliegen und dort auch Futter suchen. Krötenwanderung ist auch noch,  wenn's nicht gerade frostet.


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2018)

Es wäre schon super, wenn man sich ein paar tiefgekühlte Insekten (Heimchen, __ Pinkies, Hermetia, Wachsmottenlarven o.ä.) als Notration in den Gefreirschrank legt, damit man sie hat, wenn es akut wird. 
Ideal sind Heimchen mittelgross, weil sie für alle reinen Insektenfresser geeignet sind. 
Wenn Du @hessi z.B. einen Kiebitz, eine Schwalbe oder einen Mauersegler findest: sie alle dürfen absolut nichts anderes als Insekten haben. 
Der Kiebitz frisst eigentlich primär __ Würmer - mit den oben genannten Insekten kannst Du ihn aber genau wie Schnepfen problemlos auffüttern. 
Schwalben und Mauersegler dürfen eigentlich nur Fluginsekten frischtot. 
Schadlos kannst Du sie alternativ vorübergehend mit Heimchen päppeln. 
Sie vertragen in absoluten Maßen auch die anderen o.g. Insekten aus Tiefkühlung (nicht lebend), aber das geht höchstens als Ergänzung zu Heimchen. 

Getrocknete Insekten aller Art sind für absolut jeden Vogel nutzlos - und für geschwächte Vögel u.U. sogar tödlich. 
Getrocknete Insekten sind quasi nur die  schwer verdauliche, "nährwertlose" Chitinhülle - ein geschwächter Vogel muss da viel Energie für die Verdauung aufwenden, ohne etwas dafür zu bekommen. 

Bei den tiefgekühlten Insekten habt Ihr den ganzen Sommer hindurch eine Notration im Tiefkühlfach und wenn ihr sie nicht gebraucht habt, könnt ihr sie nächsten Winter bei extremen Wetterlagen für  die Rotkehlchen und Co mit auslegen. 

Ich bestelle z.B. Heimchen lebend bei Reptilienkosmos und ihr könnt den Karton dann so wie er ankommt direkt ins Tiefkühlfach legen: 
https://www.reptilienkosmos.de/terr...n-zum-sparpreis-futtertiere-grosspaket/a-775/

Wichtig, wenn Ihr den Karton dirket in den Tiefkühler tut, also nicht vorher noch in eine Plastikbox kippt und auffüttert, muss die Sendung wirklich am Donnerstag bei Euch eintreffen. 
Dann sind die Heimchen auch noch alle topfit im Karton. 
Wenn sich durch die Post die Lieferung verzögert auf Freitag oder Samstag, dann solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall erst auspacken und wenn die Heimchen größtenteils tot sind, reklamieren - und natürlich nicht einfrieren.


----------



## ina1912 (21. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

was meint Ihr, ist das ein Kuckuck oder nicht? Falls man überhaupt was erkennen kann auf den Bildern... aber näher ran bin ich nicht gekommen. 
        

lg Ina


----------



## slavina (21. März 2018)

Sieht mir nach einer Wacholderdrossel aus. Ein Kuckuck ist das jedenfalls nicht. Habe auch noch ein schönes Foto.
Waldschnepfe beim aufpicken von Insekten. Leider kein so tolles Foto.Meine Kamera ist nicht so gut


----------



## ina1912 (21. März 2018)

Du hast recht, die Bilder der Wacholderdrossel sehen dem viel ähnlicher. der Kuckuck war mir von anfang an suspekt...


----------



## hessi (31. März 2018)

Weiß jemand welcher Vogel solche Nester baut?


----------



## ina1912 (1. Apr. 2018)

erinnert ein wenig an das Nest eines Webervogels. 

https://goo.gl/images/Xnd4cL

aber eigentlich gibt's die in Südafrika. ob die hier Verwandtschaft haben? 

lg Ina


----------



## slavina (1. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welcher Vogel solche Nester baut?



Könnten Schwanzmeisen sein,das sieht ähnlich aus bin mir aber nicht sicher. Oder aber ein Zaunkönig.


----------



## lollo (1. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welcher Vogel solche Nester baut?


Hallo,

könnte vom Zaunkönig sein, die bauen Kugelnester.
Legt dich mal auf die Lauer und beobachte das Nest mal, die Feiertage bieten sich da ja an.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2018)

Zaunkönig https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zaunkönig


----------



## hessi (1. Apr. 2018)

Stimmt,hab den Zaunkönig heute endlich beobachten können.
Hab gelesen das er mehrere Nester baut und das Weibchen dann ein Nest aussucht.
Hab heute nämlich hinter der Hütte in den Heckenrosen ein zweites Nest gefunden,hoffe die Zaunköningin entscheidet sich für das Nest in der Hecke,da sind sie ungestörter als in unserer Gartenhütte


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Apr. 2018)

Wie spannend! Meine Zaunkönige habe ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gesehen …

Ich habe heute fünf unterschiedliche Nistmöglichkeiten in unseren Bäumen rund ums Haus befestigt: einen Kasten für klitzekleine Vögel wie Blaumeisen, einen mit etwas größerer Öffnung für Kohlmeisen und Konsorten, einen für __ Stare, einen halboffenen Kasten für Rotkehlchen und so ein Rundkörbchen mit Dach für die Zaunkönige. Bei den drei „normalen Kästen“ waren, sobald wir auch nur einigermaßen von der Leiter runter waren, sofort Meisen zugange! So neugierige kleine Vögel – und so schnell! Man hatte den Eindruck, dass sie direkt alles vermessen und überlegen, ob ihre Matratze wohl durch die Tür passt. Im Starenkasten waren Spatzen am Zetern und haben sich mit den kleinen Meisen gestritten, die das Objekt ebenfalls besichtigen wollten. Durch den langen Winter sind die Vögel bei uns jetzt gerade erst in der Flirtphase, sodass unsere Nistkästen anscheinend nicht zu spät kommen. Hoffe ich jedenfalls! Mal sehen, ob sich auch für die beiden anderen Apartments Interessenten finden. Wenn die Zaunköniginnen so wählerisch sind, dann scheint mir das Körbchen ja die kritischste Option zu sein. Na ja, falls die Vögel nicht wollen, können ja immer noch Hummeln da einziehen, oder so.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Apr. 2018)

es geht los mit dem Frühling, die Piepmätze scheinen es jedenfalls vor uns zu merken. Seit zwei Tagen ununterbrochen Schneeregen bei Temperaturen gegen Null, aber Tauben, Amseln, schwanzmeisen und Rotkehlchen konnte ich dieses Wochenende beobachten, wie sie emsig Nistmaterial sammeln und ihre Nistplätze vom Vorjahr inspizieren und wohnlich machen.

lg Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Apr. 2018)

Ich sah gestern einen Sperling, der eine kleine Daune von einem meiner Hühner eingesammelt und mitgenommen hat. 
Meine Nachbarin und ich haben – als Nistmaterial-Angebot – ausgekämmte Katzen- und Hundehaare mit Wäscheklammern an den Zweigen unserer Sträucher befestigt. Mal sehen, ob die jemand haben möchte.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2018)

Die __ Stare sind wie jedes Jahr wieder unter der Dachglaube am Küchenfenster eingezogen. Sind auf jeden fall wieder am Nistmaterial rein tragen. Letztes Jahr wurden da zwei mal gebrütet.


----------



## lollo (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

dieses Jahr habe ich vermehrt __ Moos in den Rasenflächen, dieses wird von den Vögeln gerne als Nistmaterial genommen. 
Können sie auch gerne haben, ist vielleicht der Dank für die Ganzjahresfütterung, und ich muss nicht vertikutieren.


----------



## lollo (2. Apr. 2018)

hessi schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das er mehrere Nester baut und das Weibchen dann ein Nest aussucht.


Hallo,

ja, die Tierwelt ist den Menschen einfach voraus, da gibt es keine Wohnungsnot. 
Und es gibt noch einen Vorteil, bei Ehestreit und Auszug eines Vogelpartners, hat der dann auch ein Dach über dem Kopf.


----------



## hessi (12. Apr. 2018)

Wir haben hier ne Gruppe Kernbeisser im Garten,die sich über unsere Sonnenblumenkerne her machen,hab die vorher noch nie bei uns gesehen,mußte erst mal im Vogelbuch nachsehen was das für Vögel sind.
Bin mal gespannt ob die hier auch nisten oder ob sie weiterziehen wenn die Sonnenblumenkerne verbraucht sind


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2018)

Sonnenblumenkerne nachfüllen ?

Sind sehr schöne Piepser
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Sind sehr schöne Piepser


... und ein schönes Foto.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## hessi (12. Apr. 2018)

Schön und wehrhaft,im Vogelbuch steht das er eine beißkraft von 45kg hat und locker nen Finger bis auf den Knochen durchbeißt.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Nachbars Kater seit ein paar Wochen ne Zehe fehlt ,der wildert immer an unseren Futterhäuschen .


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2018)

Nicht umsonst heißt er "Kern"Beißer ...

Hast schon nachgefüllt ?

Zuerst war gerade wieder die Goldammer da. Ein Stieglitz hat sich dazu gesellt.
  

und ein Entenpaar war auch am Nachmittag da.
  

LG
Helmut


----------



## hessi (14. Apr. 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst heißt er "Kern"Beißer ...
> 
> Hast schon nachgefüllt ?
> 
> ...


Ja,wir füllen jeden Tag unsere zwei Futterhäuschen auf,die fressen uns die Haare vom Kopf .
Der 25 kg Sack den ich Ende März geholt habe ist schon fast wieder leer.
Normalerweise müßte man Vogelfutter von der Steuer absetzen können,genau wie Utensilien für den Teichbau,wenn man überlegt welche gefährdeten Tierarten sich da ansiedeln ,wo vor 5 Jahren noch Wiese war.
(Erdkröten,Teichfrösche,__ Libellen,Wasserspitzmäuse).


----------



## Anja W. (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
entweder habe ich hier gestern einen Birkenzeisig oder einen Rotstirngirlitz gesehen. Leider nur ganz kurz und ohne Kamera in Reichweite. Für einen Birkenzeisig war er allerdings viel zu dunkel. Der Rotstirngirlitz kommt hier eigentlich nicht vor...
Oder kennt jemand noch einen braunen Vogel mit knallorange-farbenem Fleck auf dem Kopf?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2018)

Bluthänfling ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (16. Apr. 2018)

Dachte ich auch erst. Der Vogel hatte die Farbe aber nur auf den Kopf. Gegen die dunkle Kirschlorbeerhecke dachte ich erst, da säße ein Vogel, der etwas Orange-rotes im Schnabel hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

die Meisen füttern um die Wette, schätze das Jungvolk fliegt bald aus.


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2018)

Zwar keine Fotos aber es geht um Vögel in Haus und Garten - und zwar um Vögel in größter Not!
Der Nabu Leipzig hat gerade in Worte gefasst, was nicht nur in Leipzig, sondern in ganz Deutschland tagtäglich massenweise auf Baustellen und bei Sanierungen von Gebäuden geschieht.
Bitte haltet die Augen offen und wenn Ihr beobachtet, dass so etwas geschieht oder geschehen soll, fotodokumentiert bitte die Nester und die Vögel und erstattet sofort Anzeige bei der zuständigen unteren Naturschutzbehörde und der zuständigen Polizei.
Niststättenverschluss und Entfernung sind nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz verboten und eine Straftat.

https://www.l-iz.de/politik/engagem...ben-tatenlos-Die-Stadt-der-toten-Tiere-217807


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Juni 2018)

Bei uns brüten die Schwalben (Rauchschwalben) wie auch in den letzten Jahren wieder im Carport.
Diesmal sechs Kücken, die wohl in kurzer Zeit das Nest verlassen werden.
Beim Nestbau habe ich mal eine Webcam angebracht und so konnten wir die ganze Entwicklung live miterleben.
Ein tolles Erlebnis.



Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo allerseits, 
der eine oder andere von Euch hat sicher die Geschichte von meinen DIelenschwalben bei den Zöglingen bereits gelesen. 
Dieses Jahr ist es dramatisch mit den Parasitenfluten in den Nestern. 
Zur zeit werden allerorts in Deutschland unzählige fast fertige Schwalbenküken am Boden gefunden. 
Da man bei schnellem und korrektem Handeln in allen Fällen, wo die Küken unverletzt und die Eltern noch in der Nähe sind, die runter gefallenen Küken zurück geben und den Rest der Brut ebenfalls retten kann, habe ich ein Dokument erstellt, wo quasi im Schnelldurchgang die "Handlungsanweisungen" aufgeführt sind. 
Diese Vorgehensweise ist übrigends auch bei anderen Vogelarten einen Versuch wert. 
Allerdings bei Nistkastenvögeln denselben kasten nach Reinigung wieder verwenden. 

Das Dokument darf auch gerne ausgedruckt und weiter gegeben werden. 
Bitte habt Eure Schwalbenbruten gut im Auge  

Schwalbe aus dem Nest "gefallen" - Parasitenflut


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Jahr habe ich eine mir neue Beobachtung gemacht. Nicht nur die Vogeleltern fressen selbst an den (Insekten-)Knödeln, nein, die Meisen haben auch ihre ausgeflogenen Jungen damit gefüttert. Das fand ich schon sehr befremdlich. Das Junge saß auf der Halterung, das Elternteil hat etwas aus dem Knödel gepickt und dem Jungen in den Schnabel gestopft. Da war der Weg von der Futterquelle zum bettelnden Jungen schon sehr kurz und das lange Futtersuchen fiel auch weg.
Während hinter dem Haus pro Tag locker 2 Knödel weg gehen, hing der Knödel vor dem Haus, an dem ich das beobachtet habe, immer länger. Damit ist jetzt Schluß! Die ganze Meisenrasselbande überfällt mit 5-6 Halbstarken regelmäßig den Knödel. Ich habe das Gefühl, die kennen gar nichts anderes, da sie mit "Knödelfutter" aufgezogen worden sind.

Habt Ihr so etwas auch schon beobachtet?

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------

